# Have you ever moved the barriers ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The dreaded height barrier is spreading like a blight over the car parks of Britain. Some -not all - can be swung to one side to allow a high vehicle to pass under.

Has anyone ever swung the barrier aside or asked the attendant on duty to move the barrier so they can get through ?

We have stopped a couple of times at a garden centre where they have such a barrier and a small notice saying that if you want access with a high vehicle ask and the barrier will be moved. 

It seems to me that this is a way in which local authorities etc can control the users of car parks and show us, the MHing community, that they are not against us as such. If several vehicles sporting lots of chrome and etched glass roll up then, sorry, the barrier cannot be lifted. If a passing MH arrives, looking for a place to stop while they do the local town, then the barrier can be moved for them.

'Course...it might be that local authorities don't want us under any circumstances !

G

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Parking*

Hi

Only ever done it to get a coach through - we very joined shortly afterwards by a few others that did the same!

I have also moved plastic cones and the like!

Rapide561


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, Grizzly, but most of the parking around here is not attended, so no hope of opening the barrier. 
One place that you can get in (apparently) is at Climping beach approx 1 mile south of A259 between Bognor & Littlehampton - ask & the man in the little cafe will let you in. Nice open bit of beach, good walks along the beach & pub nearby.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

One of the beaches I use for windsurfing has height barriers. After talking to the other guys there I got the number for a guy at the council where for a fee and a copy of my driving licence I have been issued with a key so i can access the beach.

No overnighting though.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Interesting. I wonder how much point there is in more of us trying to get the barrier lifted for us where there is an attendant ? 

I'm thinking more in terms of daily use than overnighting but even that small concession would be useful.

G


----------

